# Where are you from?



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm bored. Have a crappy, unoriginal survey thread.

I live in Oxfordshire, England.


----------



## Flora (Nov 29, 2008)

I live in a little place called Bensalem, near Philadelphia. ^^


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 29, 2008)

Cardiff, Wales


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 29, 2008)

I hail from Stirling, Scotland! It's probably better than yours. :D


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Nov 29, 2008)

Born in Cleveland, Ohio.


----------



## Ramsie (Nov 29, 2008)

I am from Hampton, Virginia, originally. I moved to a smallish town outside Kansas City, Missouri, when I was seven. I have never left the United States.


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 29, 2008)

Norway.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 29, 2008)

Berkshire, England. Home of... nothing interesting.


----------



## Shiny Grimer (Nov 29, 2008)

Carribean.
That's about as specific as I'll get.

Living in mainland USA though, Florida.


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Jetx said:


> Berkshire, England. Home of... nothing interesting.


Hey, we're neighbours ^^

(By which I mean Berkshire's right next to Oxfordshire, not that we live in adjacent dwellings. That's just unlikely.)


----------



## Murkrow (Nov 29, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Hey, we're neighbours ^^
> 
> (By which I mean Berkshire's right next to Oxfordshire, not that we live in adjacent dwellings. That's just unlikely.)


Hey, we're neighbours ^^

(By which I mean Wales's right next to England, not that we live in adjacent dwellings. That's just unlikely.)


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Hey, we're neighbours ^^
> 
> (By which I mean Wales's right next to England, not that we live in adjacent dwellings. That's just unlikely.)


So we are!!!


----------



## Abwayax (Nov 29, 2008)

I live on a planet called Earth.







It's getting kinda crowded, methinks.


----------



## Coloursfall (Nov 29, 2008)

Port Alberni, BC

Same with moon-panther.

In fact, I'm sitting in her kitchen in my jammies right now :D


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Nov 29, 2008)

Murkrow said:


> Cardiff, Wales


----------



## Evolutionary (Nov 29, 2008)

Hu Bei/Beijing, China.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 29, 2008)

I live in Luton, England. 

It's home to chavs, knife crime, tribal high schools and the majority of my family. It's also one half of the Luton-London Airport.


----------



## Jetx (Nov 29, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Hey, we're neighbours ^^
> 
> (By which I mean Berkshire's right next to Oxfordshire, not that we live in adjacent dwellings. That's just unlikely.)


I believe we covered this once before, a long time ago. :P


----------



## Not Meowth (Nov 29, 2008)

Jetx said:


> I believe we covered this once before, a long time ago. :P


Really? I remember no such incident o.o


----------



## Minish (Nov 29, 2008)

Northallerton; North Yorkshire; England

Was born in Northallerton. ^^ Never been there since and didn't stay there long, but yeah, that's where I was born~ Then we moved to Wales... then Scotland... and then the worst of all three, England. Thanks for that, Mum. XD


----------



## Fredie (Nov 29, 2008)

Dorchester, England. Nowhere too exciting...


----------



## spaekle (Nov 29, 2008)

Charleston, West Virginia.

It _blows_ here. :[


----------



## GameFreakerZero (Nov 29, 2008)

London, England.


----------



## Sbamber (Nov 29, 2008)

San Diego, California.
But I've been to many places (Ohio, Arizona, New Mexico, Mexico, and I want to go to Ontario, Canada)


----------



## Jolty (Nov 29, 2008)

Cirrus said:


> Northallerton; North Yorkshire; England


AW FINALLY ANOTHER NORTHERNER

Doncaster, South Yorkshire, Englaaaaaaaaaaaaand.


----------



## see ya (Nov 29, 2008)

Southern Illinois. The most boring place in America. No lie.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Nov 30, 2008)

New York, USA.
Don't ask which city.


----------



## Dannichu (Nov 30, 2008)

I was born in Suffolk (Lavenham), and I live in Devon (Teignmouth) during breaks, and am in Kent (Canterbury) otherwise.


----------



## Ice tiger (Nov 30, 2008)

the crappiest little town in nowheresville Eureka CA, But now I live in Washington state :/ it sucks here >:l


----------



## Dragonclaw (Nov 30, 2008)

Ulladulla, NSW, but I currently live in Bundaberg, Qld. Both in Australia.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Nov 30, 2008)

I currently live in London, UK. My place of birth, however, is Cologne - one of the most beautiful cities in Europe, and one of the oldest in Germany. It's also home to half my family and the largest Gothic cathedral in Northern Europe. :D

This must be one of the few forums on the internet with a roughly 50/50 distribution of Americans and British people. O_o


----------



## ultraviolet (Nov 30, 2008)

Perth. lololol we are so isolated that we're closer to _Indonesia _than we are our own capital. :D~


----------



## Rulue (Nov 30, 2008)

São Paulo, Brazil.


----------



## Objection! (Nov 30, 2008)

England, and if that wasn't small enough I live in a tiny cramped town in Essex...-groan-


----------



## shiny jiggly (Nov 30, 2008)

Somewhere near Portland, Oregon in the US. Pretty normal around here. whooooo... I used to actually live there, but now I live somewhere in some other town that is pretty close.


----------



## Kai Lucifer (Nov 30, 2008)

Wiltshire, England.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Nov 30, 2008)

Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England

Although I am currently in Bangor, Gwynedd, Wales most of the time.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 30, 2008)

Fredie said:


> Dorchester, England. Nowhere too exciting...


----------



## Mercury (Nov 30, 2008)

Birmingham, England
Second biggest City in England. Oh yes.


----------



## Cheetah (Dec 1, 2008)

Prince of Wales Island, Alaska.

Though I'm currently spending 8 months out of the year in Sitka.


----------



## IcySapphire (Dec 1, 2008)

Somewhere in the USA


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 1, 2008)

Time Psyduck said:


> Sheffield, South Yorkshire, England
> 
> Although I am currently in Bangor, Gwynedd, Wales most of the time.


Should've moved to Cardiff, or Penarth here in the South. No need for Welsh translators.


----------



## Bombsii (Dec 1, 2008)

Essex, England


----------



## Almost Eric (Dec 1, 2008)

Essex, England.

More specifically, Harlow. It blows here. :1


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> I'm bored. Have a crappy, unoriginal survey thread.
> 
> I live in Oxfordshire, England.


Same. 8D


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 1, 2008)

Ruffledfeathers said:


> Same. 8D


Even the stuff about being bored and making a crappy unoriginal survey thread? XD


----------



## Noctowl (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Even the stuff about being bored and making a crappy unoriginal survey thread? XD


Ok, except that. XD


----------



## eevee_em (Dec 1, 2008)

Columbus, Ohio, home of a gigantic zoo and a bunch of people who care _waaay_ to much about football.


----------



## H-land (Dec 1, 2008)

eevee_em said:


> Columbus, Ohio, home of a gigantic zoo and a bunch of people who care _waaay_ to much about football.


It's a nice big zoo, yeah, but I'm not sure that I'd call it gigantic. 
I'm inclined to agree on the subject of football fever, however. People here care a lot about football. (College football, anyway. The NFL, not so popular.) 

Born in Marietta, Ohio, in any case. First European settlement in the Northwest Territories, and last to be placed on a map. 
Live near Columbus, now. Can't say I'm thrilled, but I get by.


----------



## Jason-Kun (Dec 1, 2008)

Born in Atlanta, Georgia, USA, but I live in Georgia, USA..just not Atlanta.


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 1, 2008)

This is a picture of my village _many years ago_: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





It is a little bit different now. and in colour.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 1, 2008)

eevee_em said:


> a bunch of people who care _waaay_ to much about football.


You wouldn't get away unscathed if you said that in Texas. 

Austin, Texas, United States of America. I don't actually need to state the country most of the time, but I do it anyway.

I was born in Mesa, Arizona, but moved here when I was about 1 year old.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

I am considered Chinese because my parents both are but I grew up in New Zealand.


----------



## Peegeray (Dec 2, 2008)

east sussex, england


----------



## PichuK (Dec 2, 2008)

Wellington, New Zealand


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Dec 2, 2008)

Harlequin said:


> This is a picture of my village _many years ago_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's cute.

I'm from Belgium. Brussels, more specifically. It's a pretty cool place even though it rains all the damn time.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 5, 2008)

Clifton Forge, Virginia.

I'll bet 20 nonexistent dollars that nobody's ever heard of it.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 6, 2008)

Fresno, CA!! Originally from Fremont, CA, moved to Sacramento, CA, where I had a beer with Arnie, then moved to Fresno~

I hated it when I first moved here, but now I loves it! We have a kickass rock station. <3


----------



## Ether's Bane (Dec 7, 2008)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, which, in my opinion, is the only remotely interesting place for about 150 miles, in a nation which already, I'm sick of. T_T


----------



## Arcanine Lover (Dec 8, 2008)

Dublin. We sort of suck here, too.


----------



## @lex (Dec 8, 2008)

I was born in Stockholm, but now I live in this little village Orbaden, just outside Vallsta, belonging to Bollnäs municipality, which belongs to Gävleborg county... ^^

...in Sweden, of course :3


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 11, 2008)

New Joisey! =D


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 11, 2008)

I live in Kalamazoo, Michigan, United States.


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 11, 2008)

I am from Prague, but I am currently living in the united states.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm from Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada. I've always been. :D


----------

